# Catch'em Raceway, Pittsfield PA (warren,pa)



## catchem (Mar 20, 2015)

The results for our first points race. Thank you to all that attended.
== Sprint - A Main ============================================
Pos. Car Laps Time Name
1 4 48 5:02 Garrett Allen
2 3 46 5:01 Savannah Ingersoll
3 2 43 5:02 Kevin Allen
--- 1 ---- DNS ---- Bird Dog

== 2WD Spec - A Main ========================================
Pos. Car Laps Time Name
1 1 43 5:03 Bird Dog
2 3 43 5:06 Josh Ingersoll
3 5 42 5:03 William Stitzinger
4 6 41 5:02 Drake Ketcham

== 2WD Mod - A Main ========================================
Pos. Car Laps Time Name
1 6 46 5:04 David Parker
2 4 44 5:03 Bird Dog
3 2 41 5:07 Tom Parker
4 5 40 5:01 Joe Simpson

== 4WD Open - A Main =======================================
Pos. Car Laps Time Name
1 4 43 5:01 Joe Simpson
2 1 43 5:03 Bird Dog
3 2 42 5:03 Josh Ingersoll
4 5 42 5:05 Jeff Ketcham


----------



## catchem (Mar 20, 2015)

Starting May 31st our entry fees will be $10 for the first RC and $5 for each additional RC. We have a family rate $10 then $5 for each additional member, the same for husbands and wives. Sorry no girl friend rates. Practice and signups start at 11am-1pm. Racing should start around 1:30, we should be finished around 6pm if there are no problems. Visit our facebook page at
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1445218709104852/


----------



## catchem (Mar 20, 2015)

Video of our mods race.
https://youtu.be/2kM_zRx5Uzs


----------



## catchem (Mar 20, 2015)

*May 31st races canceled due to rain*

Due to the weather we are cancelling tomorrows race. It will be a free practice if it dry enough to run on. I will post tomorrow morning if we can run practice.


----------



## catchem (Mar 20, 2015)

We will be racing this Sunday as long as there isn't a heavy rain. Please plan accordingly. If the track is not in racing condition I will post Saturday evening.
Our track stays pretty dry unless there is a steady rain.


----------



## catchem (Mar 20, 2015)

The track is in excellent shape and I think the weather is going to hold off til racing is done. So tomorrow should be a good day of racing.


----------



## catchem (Mar 20, 2015)

*Results from 6-7-15*

Catch'em Raceway
06-07-2015
-- Sprint - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 46 5:02.75 Savanna Ingersoll 
2 2 40 5:04.76 Garrett Allen 
3 3 31 5:15.84 Tom Parker 

-- 2WD Spec - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 6 44 5:05.64 Tom Parker  
2 1 43 5:01.16 Kevin Brocki 
3 2 43 5:06.30 Garrett Allen 
4 3 42 5:02.66 Josh Ingersoll 
5 7 42 5:07.51 Savanna Ingersoll 
6 5 23 3:50.36 Jeff Ketcham 
-- 4 --- DNS --- Drake Ketcham 
-- 8 --- DNS --- Bill Stitzinger 

-- 2wd Mod - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 5 44 5:04.66 Joe Simpson 
2 2 42 5:03.61 Bill Stitzinger 
3 6 42 5:04.84 Jeff Ketcham 
4 3 41 5:04.00 Kevin Brocki 
5 4 40 5:01.02 Tom Parker 
6 1 31 5:01.90 Collin Baker 

-- 4WD Open - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 3 45 5:01.56 Joe Simpson 
2 2 44 5:00.15 Josh Ingersoll 
3 4 6 0:44.19 Zach Simpson 
-- 1 --- DNS --- Raymond Casteel


----------



## catchem (Mar 20, 2015)

*June 14th races cancelled*

Due to the weather sunday's race will be cancelled.


----------



## catchem (Mar 20, 2015)

If the weather permits we will be using a new racing timing program. RCPRO it should make things easier to run. Making for a faster race day. We should be done well before 6:00pm.


----------



## catchem (Mar 20, 2015)

*Fathersday*

Happy Father's Day everybody. In recognition of fathers their entry fee will only be $5 per car or truck. Also the will be no racing the 4th of July weekend.


----------



## catchem (Mar 20, 2015)

The weather forecast finally looks promising for Sunday. We will be practicing at 11AM and racing at about 1:15PM. We should be done by 5PM. All are welcome.


----------



## catchem (Mar 20, 2015)

We laid down a fresh layer of higher quality clay. It is very tacky even when on the dry side. We would love for everyone to come out and try out the new surface.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1445218709104852/


----------



## SlowRCride (Oct 6, 2005)

What kind of bodies are allowed in 2wd Mod?


----------



## catchem (Mar 20, 2015)

Any body that covers the tires. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## catchem (Mar 20, 2015)

This is me and my boy racing for a little bit. I have the black truck, my son has the red and black. I was traction rolling in the far corner so it's pretty grippy.
https://www.facebook.com/jeff.ketcham1/videos/10200783034814125/


----------



## SlowRCride (Oct 6, 2005)

Track looks great! Hope to make it up sometime. Was planning on this Sunday but the weather looks like it might not cooperate. What time does practice and racing start on Sundays?


----------



## catchem (Mar 20, 2015)

Sorry for not replying earlier. We practice at 11am and race at 1-1:15pm on Sundays. I look forward to meeting you.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

hoping to finally make it up this weekend!!!


----------



## catchem (Mar 20, 2015)

We will not be racing this weekend Aug 2nd. We will return to racing august 9th.


----------



## SlowRCride (Oct 6, 2005)

Are you guys racing this Sunday - the 16th?


----------



## catchem (Mar 20, 2015)

It's almost Dirt season again. We are planning on having our first race May 1st weather permitting. We are currently working on a proper driver's stand and we have added "true" southern red clay to the track. It was quite a pain to get it hauled in. We are planning on adding lights by the end of May as well but for now we will be racing on Sunday afternoons, every other week. I hope to see all the familiar faces as well as some new ones this year.


----------



## catchem (Mar 20, 2015)

So far these are the classes we are running. We will not run a class unless there are three cars/trucks to compete for that day. The EDM classes I haven't had enough time to figure out yet and I will post later. Let me know if I made any mistakes.

SCT10 Stock -any SCT chassis, 12t or equivalent motor, tires tbd (banditos, foams).

SC 10 Mod -SCT chassis w/ mid west style body, 10.5 motor, bandito tires.

SC10 Open -any SCT chassis and motor, any foam tire cut or slicks.

Muddboss -same style with foam tires cut or slicks. May use LCG chassis and rpm caster, hubs and a-arms

Muddboss Nitro -foam tires cut or slicks.

EDM Stock -Mid motor chassis or buggy conversion, 17.5 motor with esc in blinky mode foam tires cut or slick.

EDM Mod -Mid motor chassis or buggy conversion, 13.5 motor with esc in blinky mode foam tires cut or slick.

4wd Open -any SCT chassis, motor combo. Foam tires slicks no cutting of tire (truing is allowed).


----------



## catchem (Mar 20, 2015)

Sunday May 1st will be our first race of the season. We race every other Sunday, so the next race will be May 15th. Practice will start at 11am. Racing starts at 1:30 pm. Cost will be $10 first entry and $5 for each additional. Spouse and family plans will be in affect. The timing system uses the 2 wire mylaps\AMB transponders. I have only 2 rental transponders $10 for the day.


----------

